# Pics of the CAI for my '03 Cobra.



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

with out cover with cover. Next up Magnaflow x-pipe and catback exhaust and that should put me at around 425rwhp\400rwtq. That ought to be enough.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

WHERE ARE THE FREAKIN NISSAN PICS???????


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Uh, it doesn't have to be a Nissan. He can post here, as long as he contributes in conversations. Check the other threads in this section if you want Nissan content. LOL 

BTW, I know your kidding, before you say anything.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

man im pissed! the pics wont work. its prolly just my ghey a$$ comp. i wanted to see the sweet cobra damnit


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

hehehe.. I fixed that gay a$$ computer! Shanker, don't know what happenned, you linked them just fine but it wouldn't work. I set up new links for you plus smaller pics for faster d/l'ing. One of these days I will clean that server up.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice intake but isnt it just a WAI or POP charger type intake cause the filter is still inside the engine bay and behind the bumper.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

It's actually fed by a tube you can't see that draws from the left side. A review of CAI for the Cobra's put this on near the top of the list at about 15rwhp. Plus it's MUCH less restricted than the stock filter and config.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Shanker said:


> *It's actually fed by a tube you can't see that draws from the left side. A review of CAI for the Cobra's put this on near the top of the list at about 15rwhp. Plus it's MUCH less restricted than the stock filter and config. *



Anything is less restrictive than the factory config on any car.........


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I knew this car had no chance in hell at remaining STOCK.
Nice addition.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Look at the size of the supercharger! DIZAMN!


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

did everyone see the rx8 and g35 beat the mustang cobra on car and driver tv on sunda


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

LOL everyone at SVTPerformance.com saw that. Pretty funny. I have no idea why they would even compare them. They aren't anywhere near marketed with each other. I think C&D was the mag that couldn't do better than a 13.5 with the Cobra when it is a full second faster in the 1\4 mile.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Sweet Cobra there Shanker.


----------

